# The Giza Power Plant



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I found this in a catalog:

*The Giza Power Plant*
_Technologies of Ancient Egypt_
by Christopher Dunn

"Brilliant piece of reverse engineering based on 20 years of research, revealing that the Great Pyramid of Giza was actually a large acoustical device to convert Earth's vibrational energies to microwave radiation."

Ah, the knowledge we have lost over the eons. I don't know whether to blame it on Alexander, the Romans, or Organized Religion.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

I knew it! I knew it was just one big microwave oven!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

It's *only a question of miniaturization*. In Egyptian times, the remote control for a pyramid was twelve feet long and three feet wide, and had to be carried by four slaves, but the principle has never changed.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

And then the space aliens brought Jesus back to Earth. He deciphered the Mayan Codex, the Tibetan Book of the Dead, and the works of Nostradamus. By connecting the co-ordinates of the lines on the Plains of Nazca, He then dove to the bottom of the Bermuda Triangle to communicate with the survivors of Atlantis. They resurrected the Rabbi Baal Shem Tov, who united with the Sasquatch, the Loch Ness Monster, and the Tenth Imam to bring on the Apocalypse...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I seriously remember coming across something about the great pyramid of Giza sitting on the 33rd (?) parallel & that having some sort of significance but I totally forget what. This Australian professor of mathematics or something was talking about it a while back but I forget his name. It sounded interesting the way he explained it, he came across as saying logical things, but my memory of it isn't good...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The pyramids were built on dead ppl


----------

